
Gun Cults - jeffreyrogers
https://www.drrandallcollins.com/sociological-eye/2018/3/23/gun-cults
======
zepto
This is pretty interesting. However the idea of guns a a symbol seems like it
would apply to groups that are organized around gun control, or the prevention
of gun violence just as much as it does to those who value guns. Those surely
have to count as ‘gun cults’ by the same reasoning - they just regard the gun
as a negative symbol rather than a positive one.

~~~
jeffreyrogers
That's an interesting thought and one I hadn't thought of. I think the author
would agree with you too given how he (briefly) describes the animal rights
movement.

